# The 250+ Lumen Challenge



## carrot (Jun 7, 2011)

This week's challenge is to carry your 250+ lumens light. Any light over 250 lumens will do. Bonus points for significantly higher lumens. 500, 1000, 2000 lumens are all acceptable for this challenge.

Incandescent, LED, HID, doesn't matter. 

The rules: this is now the only light you can use the whole week, and that *you may only use the maximum output level *on that light. 

Unlike some of the other challenges, *you may not switch lights* on a whim, however, if you really must, you may switch to a different light every 24 hours (a new day, a new light) that meets the criteria.

You may come up with creative solutions to reduce the output but do not use anything but the maximum output setting! Also take care not to burn your house down.

As usual, post pictures of the light you are participating in the challenge with and post your experiences.


----------



## 00birdy (Jun 7, 2011)

cool idea! should this be exceptionally difficult? 6'' lights don't seem too bad to me.


----------



## rockingthe2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I max out at 200 Lumens... sadly, I am out:shakehead


----------



## scout24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, this should be interesting!  gotta go see what meets the criteria when I get home. And to think, I just sold a Mac's Tri EDC! That'll put a crimp in my carry options... Maelstrom G5? Thrunite Catapult? Hmmm... maybe Fivemega E2 fire w/ 400lm. bulb and a big honking filter for low level night use...


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 7, 2011)

not gonna participate here  no way I'm gonna use that kind of lumens in the middle of the night with my girlfriend in the room.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like my SF 6P is coming back out . . . My Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm equipped SF 6P. 

Pumping out about 470 lumens. This'll be easy. 

I was considering using my custom Leef-bodied SF M4 or my SF M6. But the 6P is just so much more pocket-able.


----------



## oldways (Jun 7, 2011)

I am in!!

Light will be a SF M6/PHD-M6 pack with MN61 and SF diffuser.

About 450 lumens:thumbsup:


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, my C2's a little fatter than I'm used to carrying in a pocket, but I think the 600lm Kerberos Quad it's holding oughta do the trick. :devil:

As for lowering output - you'd be amazed what a nice soft red glow you can get at night by sticking your hand over the end of the torch.


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I'm in! Here is my user for the day.






I will probably switch to a new light each day and post a shot of the light of the day. I look forward to seeing others light photos.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hesistating a bit... really feel like taking the TK45 around town, but no jacket means I'll have to look "real happy to see people" or just hand carry, so I might keep that one for home usage and freak the neighbors out instead. For nightime, I'll definitely put a piece of black cloth with an elastic on the business end. I think I'll be switching between IFE2, LD40, TK15 and the Predator. I'm tempted to stick with the Predator for bonus points, but I don't get too many reasons to use all these lights on high on a daily basis. 

I just hope I won't have to work in stainless steel machines or my clients will think I'm some sort of moron for wearing protective sunglasses inside (perhaps even a welder's mask)...


----------



## glockboy (Jun 7, 2011)

I used the Spark SL6-800CW on high (not turbo, battery cannot handle all night) for 1.5 hrs every night, when the battery run out, I'm using the SF C2 with Triple XPG, sometime I using the Olight SR50 to looking through car window.
I work "Night watchman" for the apartment complex.


----------



## Sci Fii (Jun 7, 2011)

Nitroz said:


> Ok, I'm in! Here is my user for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nitroz,

What kind of light is that for all us newbs?


----------



## Roger999 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a C2 with an XML @ about 600OTF lumens EDC'd for the past 1 month of so, I switched back to a 200lumen drop in because I often use it indoors to find my cat and 600 lumens = ow.


----------



## ASheep (Jun 7, 2011)

Well good thing I have a brand new (to me) M6 here, which I purchased as a result of your Incan challenge Carrot! I'm running the LOLA on 2s IMR cells, and when my HO-M6R arrives this week, I'll just HAVE to use it! Good thing I'm at home most of this week, and if I must go out, I have my E2 w/ IMR-E2 bulb, which should make the cut!! 

Here are the contenders chilling out with their wizardly friend:





This is gonna be one of those crazy weeks!

Cheers,
Alex

PS: Just realised this was my 200th post!


----------



## kelmo (Jun 7, 2011)

According to Malkoff's website my M61 equipped Z2 qualifies! Now where the heck did I put my FM34?!


----------



## Chongker (Jun 7, 2011)

Been EDCing my JB RRT-2 neutral XPG for awhile, which should just about meet the criteria. A change would be nice though, so mine for the day to come will be a Thrunite Catapult V3 with 2*18350's for a reasonable length and ~700 lumen goodness =)

Great idea btw!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 7, 2011)

Easy as pie! I do this already 

Mine's a Kerberos High-CRI Triple in a Solarforce L2p. 500 Lumens on high 

I'd normally use it on low at night, but covering the front with my fingers will do for the week.

I've got this one in the bag!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 7, 2011)

I will try this challange. My only contender that is carriable is a spark 740NW on high at 460lm.
GL


----------



## Burgess (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't have *ANYthing* that bright !

:shakehead


But i will enjoy reading about it, nevertheless.

lovecpf
_


----------



## blah9 (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems like I never use any mode except for turbo on my TK45 anyway, so I'm in! It's a good thing that my wife is a heavy sleeper, haha.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love you challenges, but I'm out on this one as well... my two favored 2x123-sized lights both quality (#1 is a C2 with a Thrunite 3-mode XML and #2 is a Solarforce with a SupaSizeFries 3-mode SST50) but other than impressing friends, I basically NEVER use the max mode. It's just WAY too bright. Outdoors... maybe. But indoors... the rooms with taupe or burgundy walls are tolerable, but the rooms with light blue or cream... forgetabout!


----------



## carrot (Jun 7, 2011)

Cataract said:


> I just hope I won't have to work in stainless steel machines or my clients will think I'm some sort of moron for wearing protective sunglasses inside (*perhaps even a welder's mask*)...


 Almost squirted water out my nose there!


----------



## carrot (Jun 7, 2011)

Burgess said:


> I don't have *ANYthing* that bright !
> 
> :shakehead


 A really good reason to pick one up! Just blame the orange vegetable. "A veggie made me do it!!!"


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm actually glad mine's pure flood for this amount of light. I was just inspecting the inside of a laser printer... normally I'd use low or medium, but in the spirit of the challenge, I kept it on high. All I needed to do was hold it further away that normal, and all was well.

To those of you with highly focused lights: I feel for you. Go flood!


----------



## Nitroz (Jun 7, 2011)

SciFii,
It's a Longbow with a PR head, with a 3 speed U2 XM-L.

It came in handy today at my ice cream shop. I had to use it to fix a leaking condensation drain on the air condition.


----------



## nbp (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love to join in again but I just took possession of my Haiku xp-g, and, well, I'm not going a week without using it. Maybe next week. :nana: Surely you understand carrot.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm actually glad mine's pure flood for this amount of light. I was just inspecting the inside of a laser printer... normally I'd use low or medium, but in the spirit of the challenge, I kept it on high. All I needed to do was hold it further away that normal, and all was well.
> 
> To those of you with highly focused lights: I feel for you. Go flood!


 
I just remembered I own one of Milky's sweet 17670-based Room Sweepers. SF E2E satin gunmetal finish with tear-drop bezel, and a carry-clip. Oh wait, my Malkoff equipped 6P is also flood. Pure flood. 

You know you're a true flashaholic when you start forgetting which high-end customized models you own.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Cataract said:


> I just hope I won't have to work in stainless steel machines or my clients will think I'm some sort of moron for wearing protective sunglasses inside (perhaps even a welder's mask)...


 


carrot said:


> Almost squirted water out my nose there!



+1





I almost squirted out water but it was not from my nose 


===============================================


I'll play ..... Surefire 6P + Malkoff M91 + a shed load of batteries




.


----------



## hoongern (Jun 8, 2011)

This sounds like fun.... 

But I don't think I'll participate. I already carry around my near 2000 lumen Mag 2D / FM1909 a lot, and no way am I turning it on for night bathroom visits or in a theater... besides, my battery only lasts 25min on it 

Can't dim it down with my hands either - I'll end up with roasted hands!


----------



## ASheep (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay so it's been dark for about an hour here, I've been outside testing my new HO-M6R and softstart. WOW. That's all I can say! 

It's so difficult only using ultra high outputs indoors! I dropped an eneloop under my bed earlier, instinctively went for my light, and proceeded to blast my face off with my M6... This will be much harder than the 5mm challenge! I may just have to spend the entire week outdoors, only looking at things from a distance... 

I think I have discovered a nice lantern style diffuser for my E2 though, it's a pill bottle with the neck cut out. Slips over the E2 head easily, can be used to adjust output by blocking parts of the bottle!

I may have to drop back to the MN-20 lamp in the M6, the orange one specified no light switching and no modes, but he did not mention different bulbs!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 8, 2011)

Well unfortunately I'm out on this one as well. I've got plenty that would meet the criteria, but I've been needing my Spartanian II tailstanding on lvl 1 or 2 each night when checking on and dealing with 4 month old twins...

If it weren't for that, I'd be using my new Spark SL6-800CW with the diffuser frosted glass.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm in.
For the next week I will be using only my Moddoo triple/oveready 9P setup
Or my M6.
I will probably swap between them on alternate days.


----------



## carrot (Jun 8, 2011)

nbp said:


> I would love to join in again but I just took possession of my Haiku xp-g, and, well, I'm not going a week without using it. Maybe next week. :nana: Surely you understand carrot.


 
Welcome to the McGizmo club!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 8, 2011)

ASheep said:


> ...It's so difficult only using ultra high outputs indoors! I dropped an eneloop under my bed earlier, instinctively went for my light, and proceeded to blast my face off with my M6... This will be much harder than the 5mm challenge! I may just have to spend the entire week outdoors, only looking at things from a distance...



I might make myself a grabbing stick or something so I don't have to stare at bright shiny things from up close. Try the welder's mask! Get one for your whole family, even the dog!


Last night was fine, I put a double layer of an old dark green T-shirt on my TK45. Nights are not going to be a problem if I don't leave the light on too long - after 2 minutes it started smelling like I forgot the iron on some clothes. I didn't dare putting a double layer of cloth on the Malkoff MC-E and I don't think I'll use that one around bedtime or the birds will start chirping early. I found out that by having to use such a powerful light, I don't use it as much as I normally would. I thing that the fear of fire and the smell of burnt t-shirts might have something to do with it.

EDC however is a little more cumbersome. I've been EDCing my new IFE2 for 2 weeks now and was thinking on switching back to the PD20 since I did the testing I wanted and it kinda gets in the way when I put my seatbelt on, but now with the Predator on the other side of my belt (absolutely need a backup), I barely fit in the car seat anymore. I might trade the jeans for cargos for the rest of the challenge, but the lights tend to shift position in the side pockets, so it's a good for a bad. I hope the next challenge will be a mini challenge; I could definitely do with feeling like I lost over 20 pounds.

Haven't been to any customer sites yet and no plans to go out in the next 7 days, but who knows, that could change...


----------



## nbp (Jun 8, 2011)

What I WOULD use if I were playing right now. Heavily customized C2 with a NB SST50. About 55O lms on high. :rock:








The reason I'm not playing right now.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 8, 2011)

nbp- I can't think of a better reason not to play along. Very nice! BTW, which clip is that on the C2?


----------



## nbp (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you sir, it's good to be in the club. 

That is a Ti Moddoo clip for HDS lights, but if you add an extra o-ring you can put it on the C2 under the tailcap. I like it better on the C2 than on my HDSs.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 8, 2011)

One night in and I have failed already.
Last night i grabbed my novatac on low to run to the fridge late at night.

I will call last night a practice, and start seriously now.

Here is today's light, 




I will probably run this one all week, being an LED it's not going to burn my hand if in have to choke it with my hand to dim it


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... last night was fun. Having to try and explain to my wife why I had my light on high when I was coming to bed (you can imagine how far back her eyes rolled when I told her it was a forum challenge!)... trying to check on my toddler in the middle of the night with 500 lumens...


----------



## nbp (Jun 8, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Well... last night was fun. Having to try and explain to my wife why I had my light on high when I was coming to bed (you can imagine how far back her eyes rolled when I told her it was a forum challenge!)... trying to check on my toddler in the middle of the night with 500 lumens...


 

Flippin' hilarious! 

"Why in the world do you have your light on super-high mode?! You're going to wake the baby you loon!"

"It's a Carrot challenge, babe! Don't you know what that means?!! If I cheat I gotta log on tomorrow and confess, and I'm not doin' that!"


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm nothing if not committed. (or committable!)

I'm glad LED's don't output much UV, or my fingers would be sunburnt from covering the light in a futile attempt to block some of the output!


----------



## TwitchALot (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally, a challenge I can participate in! Maelstrom G5 (V1) for me. This is going to be a doozy...


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, there are a few incans around here that qualify, ROP Lo and Hi, Mag61 (regulated), P91, Lumens Factory EO-9 (and EO-9L) but I won't be trying to cover them with my hands to cut the light down, may have to switch the either Dave's Linger Special or SST-50 D36 drop-in in FM D36 1x18650 body. So many choices...

This is going top be fun.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Knuckles (Jun 9, 2011)

No big deal. For 4 months I carried a SureFire Z2 with a Thrunite single-mode XM-L drop-in. I just cup my hand over part of the bezel to reduce the output.


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm, I have a choice between a 6D Mag ROP, or a Cluson Smartlite...

I think I will go for the latter, as I'm guessing it will be less familiar to most of you non UK residents. Not sure of the lumens output, but it's 50w so should be 'enough' :laughing:


----------



## Cataract (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a power failure at home last night, but with plenty of lights and batteries... well, check it out here. This deserved a thread of its own.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm this will be tough. I want small and EDC-capable.


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 9, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> Hmm this will be tough. I want small and EDC-capable.


 But then it wouldn't be as much of a challenge!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2011)

Starting the new challenge tomorrow. I think I'll stick with my Malkoff in my SF 6P.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will start tmw. I will just use my M60 with VME head on my E1E body. For run time, I will use my U2 18650 body with LU60 adapter and Kerberos Triple.

Edit, I see that I can only use one light. So VME/M60/E1E it shall be.


----------



## CSSA (Jun 9, 2011)

Small, EDC capable, and 250+ Lumens = RRT-0. The problems are: 1) no night vision after use inside; and 2) insufficient power outside to spot and identify carnivors at 100 yds...


----------



## sjmack (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, guess I am going to be going to work with a Jetbeam M1X from here on out...


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 9, 2011)

So this is what I've been using - can I keep it up for a whole week? I'm less worried about what my wife will say, more the looks I will get carrying it around in broad daylight! Is it cheating to carry it in a bag?


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, a look through the inventory of lights, I have a dozen below 250 Lumens, and about 5 or 6 above 700 lumens with 3 of them over 1000... Seriously, I have nothing with a maximum between 250 and 700? I think this requires a new purchase.

Until then, i'm choosing my 9P equipped tripple. Only max, but is floody. Tried all day to use nothing but this light, but killed the first set of batteries really quickly, its hard to reduce output without melting/burning things... and I really wanna carry my D11.2 that just arrived


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 9, 2011)

Since it's the weekend, I'm going to shoot for the moon. Instead of the Triple XP-G I've been using, I'm going to step up to a Triple XM-L. It's 2800 lumens on high, 4000 lumens on "Nuke Mode". I can only use nuke for 20 seconds at a time though.

How many bonus points does that get me?


----------



## carrot (Jun 9, 2011)

tolkaze said:


> Okay, a look through the inventory of lights, I have a dozen below 250 Lumens, and about 5 or 6 above 700 lumens with 3 of them over 1000... Seriously, I have nothing with a maximum between 250 and 700? I think this requires a new purchase.


 
Totally acceptable to run a 700+ lumen light for this challenge!


----------



## carrot (Jun 9, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Since it's the weekend, I'm going to shoot for the moon. Instead of the Triple XP-G I've been using, I'm going to step up to a Triple XM-L. It's 2800 lumens on high, 4000 lumens on "Nuke Mode". I can only use nuke for 20 seconds at a time though.
> 
> How many bonus points does that get me?


 
3750 points!

Anyway, I had a good laugh at some of the posts in this thread as this may have had some of the silliest responses yet. I did an overnight backpacking trip and left my G5 sitting on my desk  so I'm going to have to catch up on those missed days. 

nbp, you're going to need to take the challenge at some point... that triple is just begging to see some challenge action!


----------



## nbp (Jun 9, 2011)

carrot said:


> nbp, you're going to need to take the challenge at some point... that triple is just begging to see some challenge action!


 
Hehe, I know, I know. Especially since I failed so miserably at the Incan challenge.  

I'll will try it though, maybe this coming week. Now, how to fit an orange-red C2 in dress pants without looking funny... :thinking:


----------



## skyfire (Jun 10, 2011)

im in, I actually already swtiched to edcing my C2 eariler tonight.

my high cri clicky is well deserving of a 1 week vacation too.

never really carried my C2 since getting my NB XM-L 3000k, itll be a nice challenge

EDIT: Failed after only 2 nights...
500 lumens is just too much light, had to cycle to low mode. LoL


----------



## Cataract (Jun 10, 2011)

mat_the_cat said:


> So this is what I've been using - can I keep it up for a whole week? I'm less worried about what my wife will say, more the looks I will get carrying it around in broad daylight! Is it cheating to carry it in a bag?


 
Hmmm ... I'd like to see someone carry that with a shoulder strap and go in and out of stores in broad daylight with it, and then use it to check prices and point out alleys when asking where to find a product ("t_here_? it's in _that_ alley _there_?") Do you have a friend who could follow you around with a camera? Just kidding, but that _would _be funny... it would probably feel more like losing a bet than a challenge, though.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had an insane week at work, or I would have been here earlier. Have my choice of light, just need to fabricate a diffuser/ filter this weekend. 2.8A XM-L from Vestureofblood in an inexpensive Energizer AA host.  Looks so innocent... 14500 inside, approx. 500-600lm on high... Small, pocketable, I've used it at work on high before, but it's a bit much on high around the house at night. Pics to follow...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2011)

Crap! Just turned on my Lowes 2C TaskForce LED light while swapping out the batteries just before 2am today. 

Okay, Challenge accepted starting . . . now!


----------



## RCantor (Jun 11, 2011)

Well this one's easy for me. Just got my Xeno E03 XMLs today. My Nailbender XMLs, e-rock triple xpg, Spark XML headlamp and Vanisledsm quad xpg are in the car. The E03s are only 3/4" wide at most and 3 3/4 " long. The wands are < 1" wide and just over 3" long. Wand + light is almost 6 5/8" long















Neutral on L, Warm on R


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently noted that Streamlight had "recalculated" their products output ratings, thus my Ultrastinger doesn't make the cut at only 230Lm, no cause for alarm... I'll bring out the 50w Maglight that's got to be good for 900Lm+ however the (approx) runtime of 30minutes could prove an issue that and it's too big to EDC 








*250+ Lumen challenge*... count me in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richub (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not taking this challenge... Sorry to say.

I got 5 flashlights which I could use for the challenge, but in case I would need a flashlight in total darkness: My eyes are too sensitive to adjust from darkness to 250+ lumens without stinging pain & instant headache. :sigh:


----------



## yliu (Jun 11, 2011)

Sadly, I can't join

My only light that exceeds 250lumen is the TK45, which I can't carry all day. I ordered a Sunwayman T20C with a few 18650 cells and a charger it pushes over 400 lumens!, but it takes a while to get it shipped to here.

I's just amazing how bright and efficient LED had become.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2011)

Richub said:


> I'm not taking this challenge... Sorry to say.
> 
> I got 5 flashlights which I could use for the challenge, but in case I would need a flashlight in total darkness: My eyes are too sensitive to adjust from darkness to 250+ lumens without stinging pain & instant headache. :sigh:


 
Get a really good pair of sunglasses. Now you'll be good to go.


----------



## Richub (Jun 12, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Get a really good pair of sunglasses. Now you'll be good to go.


With my prescription a good pair of sunglasses will cost me at least $600, and in everyday life I don't need sunglasses. 
Spending over 600 bucks for a CPF challenge is a bit overrated.  
I'd rather buy a few decent flashlights instead.


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 12, 2011)

Cataract said:


> Do you have a friend who could follow you around with a camera? Just kidding, but that _would _be funny... it would probably feel more like losing a bet than a challenge, though.


 Unfortunately my wife is away this week, and I feel I look odd enough as it is without asking a complete stranger to take a photo of me in the street holding a large torch in broad daylight, for an internet forum challenge...
I'll try and take a photo with it on my desk at work - fortunately I don't work at a cinema pointing out people's seats!


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 12, 2011)

scout24 said:


> I had an insane week at work, or I would have been here earlier. Have my choice of light, just need to fabricate a diffuser/ filter this weekend. 2.8A XM-L from Vestureofblood in an inexpensive Energizer AA host.  Looks so innocent... 14500 inside, approx. 500-600lm on high... Small, pocketable, I've used it at work on high before, but it's a bit much on high around the house at night. Pics to follow...



I keep checking back hoping to see this little beast. These are great lights to mod, how did you manage the heatsinking?


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 12, 2011)

scout24 said:


> I had an insane week at work, or I would have been here earlier. Have my choice of light, just need to fabricate a diffuser/ filter this weekend. 2.8A XM-L from Vestureofblood in an inexpensive Energizer AA host.  Looks so innocent... 14500 inside, approx. 500-600lm on high... Small, pocketable, I've used it at work on high before, but it's a bit much on high around the house at night. Pics to follow...


 

Have I seen this light before Greg? it isnt ringing any bells for me.

So far the challenge isnt that hard. Im just barely cutting the challenge with my M60 housed in a VME head on my Viking Tactics E2D body with scout24 modded Ti clipped scoutlight tailcap.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll admit, this challenge is more challenging than the previous two. So far so good. But to be honest, it would really become a pain if I had to go more than one week.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been painting my bathroom this weekend, and I've found that inspecting the fresh paint with 1000 lumens makes it very easy to spot bits I've gone a bit thin. Granted, it takes me 5 mins to see again after I turn the torch off, but that's the price you pay


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 13, 2011)

haha that made me laugh. 1000 lumens haha


----------



## carrot (Jun 13, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I'll admit, this challenge is more challenging than the previous two. So far so good. But to be honest, it would really become a pain if I had to go more than one week.


 
Yep. Every time I use my light I am blinding myself. It's terrifically hard to not just grab a dimmer light!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 13, 2011)

It is VERY tough... I found that I try NOT to use a flashlight at all in some instances, like looking for lonely socks in the stainless steel tub of my washer :duck:
It probably takes less time for my eyes to adjust to the low light condition in there than it would to adjust to the extreme brightness of a TK45. 

I guess the lesson to be learned here is that we don't really need 250+ lumens if we're not going to use it outdoors, or do renovation.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

carrot said:


> 500, 1000, 2000 lumens are all acceptable for this challenge.
> 
> The rules: this is now the only light you can use the whole week, and that *you may only use the maximum output level *on that light.



I'll make sure I won't visit my ophthalmologist this week, just in case he took this challenge.....

Nap. :huh:


----------



## Cataract (Jun 13, 2011)

Napalm said:


> I'll make sure I won't visit my ophthalmologist this week, just in case he took this challenge.....
> 
> Nap. :huh:



LOL! Avoid knocking your head or anything that will lead a doctor or paramedic to check your eyes with a light...


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 13, 2011)

Cataract said:


> It is VERY tough... I found that I try NOT to use a flashlight at all in some instances


 Totally! I would say that about half the time I would ordinarily use a light, I now try and manage without! This is the first of these challenges I've done though, so I don't want to fail...


----------



## blah9 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of ceiling/wall/floor bouncing with my TK45 and it hasn't been bad so far. My wife did start complaining about the bright light last night though, haha.


----------



## yowzer (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I can do this one.

Weapons of choice: Peak K2, rated at 325 lumens, Spark SL6-740NW, on its 500ish lumen high mode. Maybe a few other lights, too...


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe this one should have come before the single 5mm challenge. There'd be a greater apreciation for dim light.

I still can't bring myself to do this. Maybe my C2 with the Anto module...


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, I got from Thursday to Monday afternoon.
I have failed this challenge, as useful as a good bright light is, there is just as many times a dimmer light is useful.
Which is the reason i EDC 3 lights, a big bright monster, a dimmer, multilevel light, and a bulletproof backup.
15ish lumens from my aeon was a little bright last night, and I actually wished for my Novatac or T1A and their ultra low output.

If I was at home for the challenge I probably could have completed the challenge, but spent last night 400kms from home on a work trip.

While I failed this challenge, it did open my eyes, (often followed by them slamming shut against the onslaught of 100s of lumens splashing back from a nearby wall) and I was reminded of why I carry multiple lights, and to use the right tool for the job (1000 lumens is too bright for a night time run to the fridge, even the glow of your hand is sometimes too bright)

Looking forward to the next one carrot


----------



## Cataract (Jun 14, 2011)

I estimate that I'll be finished with the challenge when I get home tonight. I'll probably be using 0.2 to 5 lumens for he next couple of days. What I like best about this challenge is that it reminds us how little light really is needed to accomplish most tasks. I remember that, in my first years as a flashaholic, I was looking for the brightest no matter what. Although I still like to play with bright lights, I have been looking for the smallest most versatile light (0.2 to ~200 lumens) in the last two years. This challenge brought back a little bit of sense in me. 

Now I'm ready for a mini flashlight challenge and feel like I weight nothing (and kill all those damn partly depleted primaries lying around)


----------



## CSSA (Jun 14, 2011)

I dropped out after a neighbor saw a 100lb+ cougar on my driveway. The 250 lumens of the light I had been using seems a little inadequate for walking the dogs under the circumstances. The M1XM I prefer for dog walking is a little bulky even with a sports coat. ;-)


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm definitely in! What a great opportunity to bring out a favorite; one that gets sadly neglected because it is, for me, a defining Flashlight and I do 'baby' it a bit.





Malkoff M61 - 2X AW16340 in a tidy old Fountain Valley 6P. I love this light: Thanks James. 

I'm surprised that more mention of using the fingers to regulate light output has not been forthcoming (?).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

carrot said:


> Yep. Every time I use my light I am blinding myself. It's terrifically hard to not just grab a dimmer light!



Ah ha!... but you didn't prohibit the use of "improvised diffusers" in the challenge rules, so when I needed less light I simply pulled my sleeve over the light's bezel and viola! beautiful (and usable) incandescent illumination (I need my night adapted vision on night shift) :thumbsup:


Been a fun few days with the charged cells lasting the weekend, 2 night shifts, assisted in the rescue of a tangled goat, found/repaired a canine induced perimeter breach & located a half buried (overly adventurous) kitten... the challenge has also helped me appreciate that I need to obtain a "new" reflector as the current item is "scratched to hell" and is losing heaps of reflected/directed light 

Time to recharge those cells! :devil:


----------



## nbp (Jun 15, 2011)

@ Scout24: I like your new avatar! Don's clicky pak is amazing. After a week I am realizing how perfectly formed that tube of ti is. The flaring on the tail and the clip placement is ideal. Just the right amount of the light sticks out of my pocket to yank it out but not too much that it gets hung up on things. It's beveled just right for good grip with thumb and forefinger. And the clicky recess is just such that the thumb has no issue activating it but it isn't accidentally activated and it tailstands perfectly. What a genious chunk of metal that guy has made. oo: And seriously good looking too. I think I need another. 

Sorry for the way off topic post, I just saw your new pic and it made me think of the things I had noticed today. 

On topic: how's everyone doing with batteries while using all this high mode stuff? Is basically everyone using li-ions? Anyone pounding through primaries still? 17670s are all I use in my sst50 light, or else I'd go through primaries way too fast even for as little as I use it.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 15, 2011)

18650's and 26500's for me 

I must admit, though, I don't usually have to charge them every night!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

scout24 said:


> 2.8A XM-L from Vestureofblood in an inexpensive Energizer AA host.  Looks so innocent... 14500 inside, approx. 500-600lm on high...




Sweet little light! :thumbsup:



Vestureofblood's creation sale thread HERE


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 15, 2011)

Challenges like this really show us the benefits of multi mode lights and for me dim capability is one of my highest priorities. Yes I do buy super bright lights, but use the super dim ones all the time.

In some ways this is a little unfair making you use the maximum output. I have a Nitecore IFD2 with 260 lumens on max. This nicely meets the challenge. However if I only had my TK45 as a 250+ lumen light I would have to be using all 760 lumens - that is a lot of light. If my only 250+ lumen torch was the 65W HID I have, at 6600 lumens this challenge would be impossible.

With the IFD2 I'll just be putting my hand over the front when I want dimmer output (or is that cheating) as otherwise it is just not usable. Most of my torch use is late at night when I normally use moon mode level of light.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 15, 2011)

To answer some of the previous questions:

Yes, I have been using my fingers / whole hand and a piece of cloth to dim the output, but mostly just trying to avoid using a flashlight if I could manage. This should answer the next question:

I haven't been through a single battery except for the night where the power went out (around 6:30 p.m. till past bedtime), which was followed by 2 full evenings of battery charging (20 AA's (TK45 and LD40), 2 X 16340's and 2 X 18650's). 

*Some ideas for upcoming challenges:*

-Give us about a week of break to re-enjoy our other lights (been fooling around with the IFE2 dimmer last night and loving it even more than before 

- Minimalist challenge (only use the minimum amount of light needed -Can't remember who, but someone on here already does that and we'll all enjoy that after this week)

-AAA challenge and/or Mini Challenge (use your smallest light)

-Single battery type challenge (only lights that use the same battery type and it's gotta be the type you normally use the least)

-EDC your biggest light challenge WITH PICTURES (I'm definitely not entering that one :nana

-Colored light only challenge (use a red or colored LED or a colored filter only. Colored tape allowed, so long as the light is colored and you can only change colors once a day)

-Only spot - no spill challenge (find ways to eliminate the spill and use that for a week!)

-Ugliest beam challenge (find a temporary way to totally mess up a beam's profile and use only that for a week :sick2 Pictures required.

-Flood light challenge (or just put some scotch tape on the lens if you have to. Would definitely be a great week after the two previous ones!)

-Change your normal EDC carrying method (whichever is your normal carrying method(s), that the ONE (or more) method(s) you can't use. All other methods are accepted)

-Headlamp only challenge (no hands, if the light is on, it's gotta be on your head!) For those who don't have a headlamp; hands-free challenge: it's gotta be held on some part of your body or clothes or anything you can think of, but not hands when the light is on.

-EDC 4+ lights challenge. Extra points for carrying 6 or more and extra points for larger lights. Pockets, holsters, clips, neck carry all acceptable, but they gotta be on you, not in the bag or jacket. Pictures required.

-Shelf Queen challenge (protect your shelf Queen as much as you want, but only your least used shelf Queens can be used for this one)

-Oldest and/or cheapest light challenge (why, oh why did I never throw out that stupid Solitaire?)



This could go on for a year, thus the well deserved break in between challenges.


----------



## Gibsonbpd (Jun 15, 2011)

I need a 250 lumen light. Any recommendations?


----------



## carrot (Jun 15, 2011)

Great ideas, Cataract. The next challenge will be posted 6 days from today, on Tuesday. It will be in a different sub-forum.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I sometimes get big brain farts like that one and it's gotta come out real fast, just like a real fart...

I'm tempted to scream "not yet!!!!" ... my H51FW is not even in the mail yet... (and probably delayed because I also pre-ordered the H31R), but it could also be about LEDs... the suspense is worse than the challenge itself, just like waiting for that delivery


----------



## blah9 (Jun 15, 2011)

Those are great ideas, Cataract!

I made it through the week without too much trouble. I usually like to play with the TK45 on turbo all the time anyway. I'm still in that stage where I just want brightness almost all the time, haha. I can get away with it though because I usually don't use my lights too often during the day except to just play with them.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 15, 2011)

I quite enjoyed this challenge. It has made me realise, though, that my love of 2000+ lumen lights is fun when I'm outside, but it's nice to turn them down


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Gibsonbpd said:


> I need a 250 lumen light. Any recommendations?




Dunno' about everyone else's preference but i've been contemplating Jetbeam's new BC10, around 270Lm packaged in a nice CR123a EDC'able host, nicely priced too! :thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno' about everyone else's preference but i've been contemplating Jetbeam's new BC10, around 270Lm packaged in a nice CR123a EDC'able host, nicely priced too! :thumbsup:


It's definitely not a bad one. I liked reviewing it, and my wife stole it from me as soon as I was done!


----------



## JNieporte (Jun 16, 2011)

Alright, I'll use my Catapult XM-L direct drive. Time to **** off the neighbors :devil:


----------



## Napalm (Jun 16, 2011)

Cataract said:


> *Some ideas for upcoming challenges:*
> 
> -EDC your biggest light challenge WITH PICTURES (I'm definitely not entering that one :nana


 
I have absolutely no intention to get fired with cause..... 

Nap.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 17, 2011)

Why had fenix to rate the TK12r5 at 245 and the LD40 at 248 lumen?


----------



## TwitchALot (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankfully, I completed this challenge without any serious hitch. Short of some runtime tests and occasional teaching sessions (showing people I bought lights how to use them - but not for actual lighting needs on my end), I didn't have any major violations. Thankfully, I didn't need the light in the middle of the night or anything like that. Had the challenge gone another day for me, though, and it would have been over. Today I broke a ton of glass in the kitchen and was using my High CRI modded Quark AA to spot any stray fragments of glass - a serious safety issue and one I preferred the warmer color temperature for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2011)

AardvarkSagus said:


> It's definitely not a bad one. I liked reviewing it, and my wife stole it from me as soon as I was done!




Cool, thanks I'll keep my eyes open for that review next time I'm perusing this forum (and have more time) :thumbsup:



BTW Cataract, I like the proposed coloured light challenge


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 17, 2011)

The challenge wasnt that difficult. staying at 250 lumens was better for my eyes at night. But I found myself just not using the light as much.

Cataract: great suggestions. Some of those could be just boiled down to the 5mm challenge. Although I love colored light only and the headlamp one.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 20, 2011)

Another challenge completed.

This would have been easier if my light during the past week had not been something pumping out closer to 500 lumens than 250 out the front. My default EDC light is a Milky-modded black KL1 on a black E2E body with E2D tailcap pumping out over 200 lumens, but shy of 250.

Oh well. Still, completed. 

Right before completing the challenge, I found my old two-tone 2AAA [email protected]. Seems I accidentally left the alkies in it the last time I used it. (Several months ago.) Thankfully, they didn't leak. How about a Penlight challenge? Just an idea. BTW, I modded mine with the TerraLux LED upgrade for it. Not much of an improvement. But much better than stock. Stock was literally 1 lumen.


----------



## carrot (Jun 22, 2011)

The next challenge has been posted! Welcome to the Headlamp and Hands-Free Challenge!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2016)

carrot said:


> This week's challenge is to carry your 250+ lumens light. Any light over 250 lumens will do. Bonus points for significantly higher lumens. 500, 1000, 2000 lumens are all acceptable for this challenge.
> 
> Incandescent, LED, HID, doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



I'm in...

After the incan challenge...








ProTac HL 4, Malkoff'd Mag




320 M61 and 280 M31...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 16, 2016)

necromancy !!!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2016)

Call it what you will WW, but member Carrot threw out the gauntlet with this and other challenges some time ago. It seemed to be fun to members back then. Hopefully a few folks will find it fun in 016.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 17, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Call it what you will WW, but member Carrot threw out the gauntlet with this and other challenges some time ago. It seemed to be fun to members back then. Hopefully a few folks will find it fun in 016.



I like seeing long dead threads cuz it shows me how things changed over the years. Speaking of seeing I haven't seen Carrot around much or maybe just missed his posts.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2016)

You mention things changed....
When I first saw this my thought was "pft, that's easy."
But then I pondered what tech was like when this was made and thought "if Carrot came back today and did this he may have used the number 500, 600 or more." Back then 250 lumens *was huge*!!!

But even at 250 there'll be times such as 2am nature calls or perhaps laying under a sink using your light 4" from your face while lighting a crevice that you dropped something into...
And can only use 1 of your lights that puts out at least 250 lumens? For the entire week? 
He did say it has to be for at least 24 hours. 

Not gonna be quite as easy as it may seem. 

I'm going to use a PK-PR1 or an MD2.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jun 17, 2016)

My regular EDC is a Manker T01 running a 14500 IMR. That would be right around 900 emitter lumens and 20K lux. Even on a eneloop you still get 500L. The light is only 3.3 inches long. Years ago I remember reading about a particular guy on here pulling out a pocketable 250 lumen light and that being sort of a wow light. I don't really consider the Manker a wow light, but it is quite bright and throwy for it's size, probably the most so at this point in time. 
I like seeing older threads come up as well. Amazing to see how things have changed in as little as 5 yrs.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 17, 2016)

Fresh Light said:


> I like seeing older threads come up as well. Amazing to see how things have changed in as little as 5 yrs.



lovecpf


----------



## lightlover (Jun 17, 2016)

Fresh Light said:


> ........................ Amazing to see how things have changed in as little as 5 yrs.



True, true ....


----------



## dmattaponi (Jun 20, 2016)

I remember when I bought my first non MAG light...a Surefire 6p and E1e. The 6P had all of60 something lumens if I member correctly (and I'm pretty sure I do), and was touted as a great defensive edc light that could blind attackers. I have to admit I was very impressed by the wide, artifact free beam compared to the Mag's. Nowadays most things that I read lead people to believe that they need multiple hundreds of lumens to qualify their light as "tactical", and that anything less is somehow too dim. I'm still of the mind that60 lumens isn't too shabby,but I do agree that lights have changed a lot since then (early 2000s).


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 21, 2016)

It was interesting reading back through this thread. I often carry small lights capable of 1000+ lumens, but I rarely use that many lumens. Thanks to multi-mode lights I only use between 1% and 25% of what the flashlight is actually capable of emitting. I think this is why the McGizmo is such a classic, well spaced modes with reliability.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 24, 2016)

After a few days of recovering from the incan challenge....(read use any light I wanted) I'll begin the 250 challenge with an old faithful friend that has been collecting dust as a display the last few months.




My old friend the Coast HP7R.

It was about a year ago I acquired this 251 lumen light. Maybe not quite a year. But it began my quest for better.

So I'll begin with the 2nd Coast HP7 that started my collecting of flashlights.
My wife procured the one that started it...the titanium colored HP7 from Lowes.
I miss that red ring'd battery powered sunshine.


Sunday morning edit:
I cheated yesterday...twice.
First time I used an 80 lumen light for a beam shot for a thread about it. 

Next was I used a modified 2C mag to light up yards near me and turn off a porch light. I had recently acquired a pre-built ROP mag with free flowing innerds before throwing down the 250 gauntlet of using the same light for 24 hours. 
The day it arrived I had used 4x123 primaries and they got so warm so fast I feared it was a lithium based hand gernade and went online to purchase cells that could handle the load. 




They arrived yesterday. Man, I just had to use it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2016)

Ended up using this little ole pocket warmer all week. 
These challenges make ya appreciate multi lights and/or multi levels. But I made do.

On a few occasions where not much light was needed there was a bit of concern that my chosen mega diffuser (toilet paper) may actually catch fire. Once or twice I used a toilet paper roll to act as a barrel of sorts to cast light in a snoot fashion, them aim the snooted beam away from what needed lighting. 
It was fun, but I prefer a lot less than 250 lumens about 90% of the time for my typical daily use.


----------

